# Top web music resources



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It would be good if people would post really focused, in-depth music resources available on the web. My nomination to kick things off is Andras Schiff's series of lectures on Beethoven's piano sonatas. Whether you're just getting into the sonatas or know them well, I recommended this series highly.

Schiff gives one lecture each on each of the 32 sonatas (well, two on the Hammerklavier). They are full of examples played at the keyboard and illustrating how each sonata is built, often-hidden relations to other sonatas, and so forth. Each of the 33 lectures is 40-45 minutes long! The whole set is available as free downloadable MP3s.

Suggest you get these before the Guardian pulls them.

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The BBC's program _Discovering Music_ has some very interesting commentaries. This program is a 44 minute discussion on Berg's Violin Concerto. The audio alternates between segments from the concerto and analysis of the music.

BBC Audio Commentary of Berg's Violin Concerto

I had tried unsuccessfully to learn to enjoy Berg's Concerto until I listened several times to this recording.


----------

